# First tank photos



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

New Discus, in the tank for a week. Thought I would try some photos. One lesson, clean the glass and don't photograph after feeding.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice school


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking good, where did you get them?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

These are 4" Red Turquoise from Discus Hans. I live about an hour from his warehouse and he was kind enough to let me come and hand pick them. They are in a 90gal tank that I have had set up for four months with 10 Rummey Nose, 10 Corys and two Bristlenose.
The Discus love the plants as salad!


----------



## jester56 (Oct 28, 2012)

They're beautiful!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Cool.
But the specimens are looking quite stressed out. Maybe the light or something else..
Keep doing the water changes.


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

They don't seem stressed. They spend most of their time cruising the tank picking at plants and the wood. They all hide in one spot in the back if startled but no darting around. If I am in the room they want to eat and then their bars are really noticeable. They are all hand fed so maybe they are just ramping up to eat. Just did a water change! but I will keep a close eye, you can be sure.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

They are probably just dark/ showing their bars because of the dark substrate.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Super nice discus. They look happy to me.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Really nice discus.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful school!
Can you post one picture with a full tank view. I would love to see it.:smile:


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

